# Grundbleimontage



## stklein.frd (23. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher immer mit Pose geangelt und wollte jetzt eine Grundbleimontage testen.Dazu ein paar Fragen:

1. Wie sehe ich dass ein Fisch meinen Köder geschnappt hat?
2. Versinkt der Köderin schlammigen Boden nicht wenn ich keine Pop Up Montage benutze?
3. Was ist einfacher: Festblei oder Laufblei?
4.Wie setz ich den Abhieb?

Ich weiß sind viele Fragen womöglich auch dumme Fragen, aber das gibt für mich Als Posenangler Rätsel auf.Bitte trotzdem um Antwort.


----------



## worker_one (23. August 2006)

*AW: Grundbleimontage*



stklein.frd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe bisher immer mit Pose geangelt und wollte jetzt eine Grundbleimontage testen.Dazu ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...



Es gibt keine dummen Fragen....
zu 1. Zur Bisserkennung kannst du entweder einen Elektronischen Bissanzeiger verwenden. Oder einen Einhängebissanzeiger in die Schnur hängen.
Oder du angelst mit Feederrute oder Winkelpicker. Da dient die sensible Spitze der Bisserkennung.
zu 2. Wenn das Vorfach lang genug ist, normalerweise nicht. Komm auch auf den Köder drauf an mit dem du angelst.
zu 3. Einfach ist beides.|rolleyes Bei einer Laufbleimontage spür der Fisch weniger Widerstand.
zu 4. Wie bei Posenangeln auch.


----------



## grintz (23. August 2006)

*AW: Grundbleimontage*

Also bevor wir oder auch Ich hier anfangen große Reden bezüglich Grundbleimontagen zu schwingen, ist doch erstmal die Frage auf was du fischen möchtest ?
Da gibt, man mag es kaum glauben, auch bei Grundbleimontagen Unterschiede #6 ! Da gibts zum Beispiel die Festblei bzw. Selbsthakmontage oder auch die gute alte Laufmontage ! 
Aber darauf gehen wir genauer ein, wenn wir wissen was du fangen willst |supergri !

So dann bist du jetzt wohl wieder dran #h  !


----------



## stklein.frd (23. August 2006)

*AW: Grundbleimontage*

Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfsbereitschaft.

Ich möchte Karpfen und Schleien angeln, da unsere Vereinsgewässer überwiegen damit bestückt sind.
Unsere Larpfen sind in der Regel nur 40cm lang, da wäre doch dann eine Laufbleimontage besser wegen dem Woderstand , oder? Ich lass mich gerne Beraten.


----------



## grintz (23. August 2006)

*AW: Grundbleimontage*

Also wie es mit Schleien aussieht weiß ich auch nicht genau.#c Ich denke aber bei Schleien eher ne Laufbleimontage wenn übehaupt. Schleienbisse erkennt man ja gewöhnlich an ner Pose seeehhr viel besser .
Für Karpfen rate ich persönlich zu einer Selbsthakmontage, da es wie ich finde sicherer ist den Fisch zu haken. Eigentlich macht der Karpfen das selber durch das schwere Blei ( min 80g ), da ist es auch ziemlich egal wie groß der Karpfen ist. Er nimmt den Köder auf Schwimmt los und durch den Widerstand des Bleis, hakt er sich selbst ! Gib einfach mal bei google ,,Selbsthakmontage,, , da ist alles genau erklärt !


----------



## fantazia (23. August 2006)

*AW: Grundbleimontage*



grintz schrieb:


> Für Karpfen rate ich persönlich zu einer Selbsthakmontage, da es wie ich finde sicherer ist den Fisch zu haken. Eigentlich macht der Karpfen das selber durch das schwere Blei ( min 80g ), da ist es auch ziemlich egal wie groß der Karpfen ist. Er nimmt den Köder auf Schwimmt los und durch den Widerstand des Bleis, hakt er sich selbst ! Gib einfach mal bei google ,,Selbsthakmontage,, , da ist alles genau erklärt !


kann man so nich sagen.was soll er mit ner selbshakmontage wenn er mit dosenmais ohne haar angelt oder mit kartoffel aufs vorfach gezogen;+zum boilie angeln oder hartmais auf haar angeboten isses vielleicht gut.sons eher blödsinn.


----------



## worker_one (23. August 2006)

*AW: Grundbleimontage*

Ich denke auch. Gerade für Jungangler ist ne einfache Laufbleimontage am besten. Dann einfach irgendeinen Bissanzeiger vor der Rolle in die Schnur gehängt und ab geht er.


----------



## stklein.frd (23. August 2006)

*AW: Grundbleimontage*

Und bei der Laufbleimontage den anhieb setzen wenn der Bissanzeiger piept?

Sollte der Köder auf dem Haken platziert werden oder so das der Haken freibleibt? Oder soll ich mit einem Pop up Köder angeln?


Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## grintz (23. August 2006)

*AW: Grundbleimontage*



stklein.frd schrieb:


> Und bei der Laufbleimontage den anhieb setzen wenn der Bissanzeiger piept?
> 
> Sollte der Köder auf dem Haken platziert werden oder so das der Haken freibleibt? Oder soll ich mit einem *Pop up Köde*r angeln?
> 
> ...



@ fantazia : Das hab ich jetzt nicht bedacht, bezüglich Mais oder Kartoffeln . Aber da er ja auch nach ner Pop-up-Boilie -Montage (klasse Wortaneinanderreihung #6) fragte, hab ich das Thema mal so angeschnitten.

Zu der Frage nach dem Anschlag: Wenn's piept dann nehm ich die Rute auf, die Schnur zwischen die Finger(um zu erfühlen ob der Fisch abzieht), und dann schlag ich an. Das ganze geht natürlich schneller von statten als geschrieben|rolleyes ! 

By the Way : Wenn du die möglichkeit hast mit anderen Anglern zu angeln die auch schon länger fischen, dann tu das ! Ist immer ne super möglichkeit sich eigentlich ganz einfache Grundkniffe abzukucken !


----------



## stklein.frd (23. August 2006)

*AW: Grundbleimontage*

Noch 2 Fragen:

Also muss die Schnur vom Blei aus bis zur Rutenspitze Stramm gespannt sein?

Was für einen Bissanzeiger verwendet ich am Besten?

Danke. Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## fantazia (23. August 2006)

*AW: Grundbleimontage*



stklein.frd schrieb:


> Noch 2 Fragen:
> 
> Also muss die Schnur vom Blei aus bis zur Rutenspitze Stramm gespannt sein?
> 
> ...


jo lasch durchhängen sollte sie nach möglichkeit  nich.als bissanzeiger kannst du eigentlich alles nehmen was du in die schnur hängen kannst.
zb. ein ü-ei mit nem haken oben dran.gewicht so schwer wie nötig und so leicht wie möglich.


----------



## Homer1979 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Grundbleimontage*

Mal ein Beispiel für eine recht Gute Zandermontage da du ja gerne mit Pose fischt ... 

*Auf die Hauptschnur ( ca. 25 – 30 ) wird eine Posenstopper geschoben und dahinter die Stopperperle. Jetzt wird die Pose draufgeschoben und "unter" die Pose kommt das Anti-Tangle. Nun eine Gummiperle auf die Hauptschnur schieben und einen Sicherheitswirbel an der Hauptschnur, mit einem Wasserknoten, befestigen. Jetzt den Seitenarm. Der Seitenarm wird in einer Länge ( ca. 50 cm ) und einer Stärke ( 18 – 20 ) am Wirbel des Anti-Tangle eingehangen. Am Ende des Seitenarms wird nun ein Wirbel ( damit man den unterschiedliche Gewichte fischen kann ) befestigt, an dem der geschlossene Futterkorb ( ca. 60-90 g ) eingehangen wird. Jetzt die Ködermontage. Am Wirbel der Hauptschnur wird nun ein Vorfach ( ca. 20 – 30 stark und 35 –40 cm lang ) mit einem Drilling ( Gr. 2-4 ) eingehangen. Soweit ist die Montage fertig und braucht nur noch mit Köder bestückt werden. Der geschlossene Futterkorb wird mit Fischfetzen gefüllt, um den Geruch zu verstärken. 
Wenn die Montage fertig ist den Haken aus dem Wirbel aushängen. Jetzt kann man mittels der Pose und dem Blei die Tiefe des Gewässers ausloten. Dannach den Haken wieder einhängen, Köder dran und los geht’s. 

#6 
*


----------



## stklein.frd (23. August 2006)

*AW: Grundbleimontage*

Wie funktioniert das denn mit dem Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger?

Mir is noch ne Frage eingefallen. Sorry.

Muss ich die Rolle Offen lassen also den Bügel offen lassen, damit der Karpfen die Schnur von der Rolle ziehen kann?


----------



## bubatz01 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Grundbleimontage*

im fluss würde ich den bügel geschlossen lassen und die bremse weit genug öffnen.


----------



## Homer1979 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Grundbleimontage*

kannst aber auch nen Gummi am Blank festmachen und eine Schlaufe der Hauptschnur festklemmen ... die Rolle bleibt offen und der Fisch braucht nur einen kleinen Zupfer zu machen um anschließend abziehen zu können ...


----------



## feeder (1. September 2006)

*AW: Grundbleimontage*

Je nach Gewässergrund würd´ ich auch bei der Laufbleimontage nicht ein einfaches Grundblei nehmen, weil das sich bei Strömung gerne unter Steinen verkeilt.
Mein Favorit heißt da Anti-tangle-boom und daran ein Tiroler Hölzl. Hält die Schnur im sicheren Abstand zum Boden und die Schnur läuft durch wie Butter!


----------

